# Recommend me a frog, 12x12x18



## Lukiluk (May 24, 2010)

I have a terrarium empty 30x30x45 (12x12x18) and I dont know what to put inside.
That recommend me? by the size can only be a Ranitomeya, perhaps Oophaga. That are colorful and bold, to enjoy them.
Thanks


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Thumbnails and pums will be best to put in that size. I keep my imitators in that size and they are always out and about. Its rare that I have a hard time finding one


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

heckler said:


> Thumbnails and pums will be best to put in that size.


I disagree, and would not recommend keeping pumilio in an enclosure that size.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Pumilio would not be a good choice. Even a 20 gallon is pushing it for a pair. That being said a nice pair of ranitomeya would do well, vents, imitators, and variabilis.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

vivlover10 said:


> Pumilio would not be a good choice. Even a 20 gallon is pushing it for a pair. That being said a nice pair of ranitomeya would do well, vents, imitators, and variabilis.


I disagree... I keep a 1.2 of El Dorado in a 20 vert... A pair would be fine in this tank if built maximizing floor space... 

I know very experienced froggers that keep all of their pumilio in 10 gallon tanks very successfully.

-Christian


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> I know *very experienced* froggers that keep all of their pumilio in 10 gallon tanks very successfully.
> 
> -Christian



There are certainly those who are having success doing so. More than likely those that are, have the experience like the ones you know. In this particular case I highly doubt the OP has this experience or this thread would not exist. So while it can be done, I still do not feel we should encourage those with out experience to keep pumilio in 11 gallon enclosures.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree pumilio are to be kept in something bigger than 11 gallons. When you think about it a 200 gallon tank is tiny compared to the rainfrorest. 

I also said it was pushing I didn't say it was impossible and nobody does it. 

To the op: ranitomeya are my favorite! I also believe imitators are just as beautiful and bold as pumilio plus you can raise tads.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

My imitators have more personality than any of my frogs... They are also one of the boldest that I've seen


----------



## Lukiluk (May 24, 2010)

Pumis discarded, I'm no rookie but I will not complicate too much, or who are ill at ease, they are also quite expensive.

Within ranitomeyas, which do you prefer? had thought of some R.Amazonica, are very showy.

well, thks guys!!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah they would Look nice. I actually thought about getting a couple but I chose varadero instead. From what I've seen they are pretty bold.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Varaderos are my favorite thumbs. You can put a pair for the 12x12x18


----------

